# Hilton Hotels



## KB (Feb 22, 2006)

spikeshamz said:


> I guess, Hilton hotels have a very traditional design outlook. boxy shaped. My best vote would be Hilton Rome. Green and environmentally chic.


The new Hilton at Islamabad , Pakistan would look like this. :cheers:


----------



## Wesoły Romek (Aug 2, 2007)

kbboy said:


> The new Hilton at Islamabad , Pakistan would look like this. :cheers:


Great :bow:  :shocked:


----------



## triple-j (Aug 10, 2005)

MALAYSIA

HILTON KL SENTRAL, KUALA LUMPUR

by bart from flickr









by payatt from flickr


----------



## fiatbao (Sep 5, 2006)

São Paulo-Brazil


----------



## cichus1 (Jun 12, 2005)

Warsaw


----------



## triple-j (Aug 10, 2005)

*MALAYSIA*

KUALA LUMPUR










View of Hilton looking up from the road









PETALING JAYA


----------



## builder1010 (Dec 21, 2005)

exciting thread

wld always want to see those chains


----------



## TalB (Jun 8, 2005)

The most expesive Hitlon hotel in the world, the Waldorf Astoria.


----------



## cichus1 (Jun 12, 2005)

NY has the best looking Hiltons imo


----------



## TalB (Jun 8, 2005)

The first page shows all the other Hilton hotels in NYC, and the Walfdorf Astoria was only bought recently by Hilton.


----------



## m-man (Jun 25, 2007)

Hilton Baynunah 
Abu Dhabi,UAE

its the tall blue building


----------



## Dreamlıneя (Jun 4, 2006)

Very nice hotels

My favourite is the one from Valencia, Spain


----------



## RawLee (Jul 9, 2007)

Budapest has 2 Hiltons. One in the castle in the picture you posted,and a newer one deeper inside the city:


----------



## Aere (Aug 10, 2007)

Hilton Antwerp


----------



## wiki (Mar 30, 2006)

*HILTON SANTO DOMINGO------>22 FLOORS*


----------



## Robin.Be (Jan 30, 2006)

Brussels


----------



## skyscraperboy (Nov 1, 2006)

*HILTON Hotel at Kuala Lumpur (KL).*


----------



## Quall (Feb 15, 2006)

Toronto's concrete monstrosity










Vancouver's Metrotown


----------



## sk (Dec 6, 2005)

Hilton Nicosia
298 rooms
5* stars


----------



## Basel_CH (Jan 7, 2006)

Hilton Basel


----------



## -Corey- (Jul 8, 2005)

hILTON MANAGUA..


----------



## Jav (Jan 26, 2005)

Hilton Buenavista (Toledo-Spain)

Under construction:



















Now, finished, by night


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

Hilton Malmö City is the tallest building in Malmö's city center and has a very cool architecture!


----------



## DetKing111 (Sep 6, 2007)

Hilton/Double Tree going up in Detroit. there renovating the pick fort shelby hotel.


----------



## Evergrey (Mar 12, 2005)

Pittsburgh


----------



## DetKing111 (Sep 6, 2007)

here is Detroit double tree/hilton renovation


----------



## xlchris (Jun 23, 2006)

I realy like the new Hilton hotel that will be build in Schiphol (Amsterdam Airport);

Hilton Schiphol;


















Hilton Amsterdam;


















Hilton Rotterdam;


----------



## Lil-Smurf (Mar 4, 2007)

This one is one of the most beautiful hotels in Central America!!

Hilton Hotel, San Salvador, El Salvador


----------



## Cidade_Branca (Jul 27, 2004)

UP


----------



## Mindcrasher (Jan 4, 2007)

That in Las Vegas is amazing!


----------



## selvap (Nov 23, 2007)

not Instambul *---> ISTANBUL*


----------



## GlasgowMan (Jan 11, 2006)

Hilton, Glasgow City Centre


















Hilton, Glasgow West End


----------



## p2bsa (Oct 5, 2005)

*DURBAN Hilton - Zulu Kingdom (KZN) South Africa*

I know pics of the Durban Hilton were posted, but they have disappeared...

so here they are again... 










It is next to the Durban International Convention Centre (winner of the 'Best ICC in Africa' in the World Travel Awards 2001-2006) 
The Hilton rose from the ground with the ICC in 1997 - to complement the centre as a conventions and business hub...

Global leaders from around the world have stayed here including Bill Clinton, Kofi Annan, Fidel Castro and Jimmy Carter as well top name entertainers (in fact Michael Bublé will stay here this week and perform at the ICC's new Durban Arena on the 16th)










PICTURE SOURCE: www1.hilton.com/en_US/hi/hotel/DURHITW-Hilton-Durban-hotel/index.do - 81k -


----------



## p2bsa (Oct 5, 2005)

*FOOTBALL*



p2bsa said:


> I know pics of the Durban Hilton were posted, but they have disappeared...
> ...
> 
> Global leaders from around the world have stayed here including Bill Clinton, Kofi Annan, Fidel Castro and Jimmy Carter as well top name entertainers (in fact Michael Bublé will stay here this week and perform at the ICC's new Durban Arena on the 16th)
> ...


*AND even the most important fellow in World Football...

??*


----------



## p2bsa (Oct 5, 2005)

*FOOTBALL*

^^^^

*YES that's the FIFA President himself!!!
He was in Durban for the FIFA 2010 World Cup Preliminary Draw at the Durban ICC last month...*


Checkout this awesome aerial pic of both the ICC and the Durban Hilton...


----------



## Bitxofo (Feb 3, 2005)

Barcelona:









^^Hilton Diagonal, in the business district.









^^Hilton Diagonal Mar, on the beach.
:wink2:


----------



## caracas-new york (Dec 15, 2007)

Caracas Hilton


































Margarita Hilton & Suites... (Venezuela)


























barquisimeto hilton (Venezuela)


----------



## Paul (Oct 24, 2007)

*Hilton in Wrocław U/C*


>


----------



## Paul (Oct 24, 2007)

Warsaw Hilton:


----------



## Galandar (Dec 2, 2004)

*Hilton Baku*

Hilton Baku is under construction in the center of the capital of Azerbaijan on the place of demolished Azerbaijan Hotel


----------



## moa (Dec 29, 2006)

Hilton Dubrovnik, Croatia



















Best view ever:


----------

